# Skopelos seafood casserole?



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone know the recipe or something similar to what Skopelos used for the shrimp and snapper casserole?


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

It's basically a cream sauce with various forms of seafood
thrown in for flavor. It's an excellent menu item for using leftovers
in a seafood based menu.....................


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with you but there was something in the sauce that made it different than other casseroles. I'm thinking some type of cheese maybe.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Gus and Nancy Silvos ran Skopelos and they now have Nancys Haute Affair just south of where Skopelos used to be. It's more of a takeout place but the food is really good. I'm sure Gus would talk to you about the recipe.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

It's probably asigo or parmesan with heavy whipping cream.


----------

